# What pickups do the guys from Gojira use?



## ibanez4lifesz (Nov 25, 2008)

Just recently stumbled on this band....possibly some of the sickest tones I've ever heard...heavy beyond what I thought was heavy. 

Anyone, saw they're using duncans...anyone happen to know what pickups they use specifically? 

Thanks much!


----------



## Dwellingers (Nov 26, 2008)

Much of their Tone comes from layering of the guitartracks with light distiortion, played with extreme tightness  . So it gonna seem still massive and clean. I don&#180;t think its anything to do with their particular pickups.


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Nov 27, 2008)

i believe they use seymour duncan in their jacksons


----------



## sakeido (Nov 27, 2008)

Dwellingers said:


> Much of their Tone comes from layering of the guitartracks with light distiortion, played with extreme tightness  . So it gonna seem still massive and clean. I don&#180;t think its anything to do with their particular pickups.



No, that is not how they do it. No matter how tight you are, tons of tracks of light distortion will not make one huge heavily distorted sound like Gojira has. Also, the pinch harmonics wouldn't sound as good, and those screeching sounds are impossible without quite a bit of gain.

They probably do double tracks per guitar part, so four tracks altogether, using 5150s. 

If I remember right they use the standard Jackson duncans.. JB bridge, 59 neck.


----------



## Imperium (Nov 27, 2008)

sakeido said:


> They probably do double tracks per guitar part, so four tracks altogether, using 5150s.
> 
> If I remember right they use the standard Jackson duncans.. JB bridge, 59 neck.



This sounds about right. Peavey 5150's is their amp of choice since "From Mars To Sirius" before that "The link, Terra Incognita etc" I'm pretty sure was Series 1 Dual Rectifier.

Also to give an example of what the guitar sounds like isolated the first 7 seconds of backbone 



It's a real dirty, sludgy tone. Not the uber-tight sound you get when it sits in the mix. And yes, Gojira are the heaviest matter of the universe


----------



## Mattayus (Nov 27, 2008)

CAPTAIN OBVIOUS said:


> i believe they use seymour duncan in their jacksons



Yeah, he knows that, it's even written in his first post. I changed your name btw


----------



## MFB (Nov 27, 2008)

Why not go straight to the source and see?

MetalKult » GOJIRA: The MetalKult Interview

5th question down under "What guitars are you using" you should be able to get a good view


----------



## grunge782 (Oct 24, 2009)

MFB said:


> Why not go straight to the source and see?
> 
> MetalKult » GOJIRA: The MetalKult Interview
> 
> 5th question down under "What guitars are you using" you should be able to get a good view



All you know is that they are seymour duncan zebra colored pickups.

Apparanetly, the SLS3 is loaded stock with 2 59s... I find it very hard to believe he has been using a 59 in the bridge but you never know

Oh yeah.

I'm not sure what their Mesa Recto settings are but believe it or not their live EVH III settings are just with the eq flat, and the gain maxed. Thats it lol. No fx or nuthin.


----------



## MFB (Oct 24, 2009)

I thought this thread looked familiar, and it's cause its from last year


----------



## jamesboyd (Oct 25, 2009)

afaik they use jb's/59's

The album was tracked with 5150iii's (not sure on the cab)
and miked with a c414, also it's only double-tracked on the rhythms.

I find the tone a bit raspy/harsh in spots (maybe that's the 414)
but it totally fits the album, and the mix overall is amazing!!


----------



## Evilfrenchy (Oct 25, 2009)

yep i do....he's saying that you can get a killer sound with any amp or any guitar,you just have to know how to tweak them,the "secret"of the gojita sound according to him is to be able to play the parts as clean as possible(without plugging into the amp) using a metronome....pretty much it in a nutshell....


----------



## willyman101 (Oct 25, 2009)

I bet they pick hard as a motherfucker too...


----------



## grunge782 (Oct 30, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> Joe used to use one of the composite body dinky's, the other dude has an RR.
> 
> His new one is some sort of custom dealy IIRC.
> 
> ...




Actually, I think they used just the 5150 III for their latest album. At least that is all they use live now.

And the question is more what duncans they use. Just stating they use a combo of duncans doesn't help much.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Apr 16, 2018)

Holy necrobump Batman!

Anyone know what pickup is used for the moody slow lead part on Explosia? About 4:30 into the song. I want to put something similar in my Ibanez in the neck


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 16, 2018)

What is funny is you would think they use a name brand pickup like seymour duncan or dimarzio, but they really don't in fact they use a pickup that isn't an aftermarket one.

What they use is called a Charvel MF custom pickup that is used in both Joe's and Andreu's guitars.


_Additional Information:_

https://www.jacksonguitars.com/gear...eu-rhoads-rr-rosewood-fingerboard-satin-black

https://reverb.com/item/7458715-cha...E1YZsG0pBlkQr8jomo8i--w1-hoCuagQAvD_BwE&pla=1


----------



## MFB (Apr 16, 2018)

"*CUSTOM CHARVEL MFB HUMBUCKING PICKUP"
*


I feel dirty


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 16, 2018)

if you want an aftermarket pickup that can easily do gojira tones the entwistle hdn or dimarzio dsonic both do that kind of sound really well. plus the entwistle hdn is like 30$ new, can't beat that price.


----------



## mastapimp (Apr 16, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> What is funny is you would think they use a name brand pickup like seymour duncan or dimarzio, but they really don't in fact they use a pickup that isn't an aftermarket one.
> 
> What they use is called a Charvel MF custom pickup that is used in both Joe's and Andreu's guitars.
> 
> ...



It's MFB for Michael Frank-Braun. His pickups are in the Guthrie Charvels as well.


----------



## MFB (Apr 16, 2018)

mastapimp said:


> It's MFB for Michael Frank-Braun. His pickups are in the Guthrie Charvels as well.



Pfft, yeah, sure, OK. That's what they want you to think.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 16, 2018)

mastapimp said:


> It's MFB for Michael Frank-Braun. His pickups are in the Guthrie Charvels as well.





He's been with Fender for awhile, working on new and artist pickups. He did Eric Johnson's too.

Fender has been at the pickup game for quite some time. It's not like these are no-names.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 16, 2018)

MFB said:


> "*CUSTOM CHARVEL MFB HUMBUCKING PICKUP"
> *
> 
> 
> I feel dirty


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 16, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> He's been with Fender for awhile, working on new and artist pickups. He did Eric Johnson's too.
> 
> Fender has been at the pickup game for quite some time. It's not like these are no-names.



Of course they are not names, just not after market. I am sure they are quality pickups if they are in a guitar that is worth thousands of dollars


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Apr 16, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> if you want an aftermarket pickup that can easily do gojira tones the entwistle hdn or dimarzio dsonic both do that kind of sound really well. plus the entwistle hdn is like 30$ new, can't beat that price.



I like the idea of these. I want that twangy glassy single coil sound, but it would look less ghetto to have it in humbucker size since it’s going in the neck position of my RG2550E


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Apr 16, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> if you want an aftermarket pickup that can easily do gojira tones the entwistle hdn or dimarzio dsonic both do that kind of sound really well. plus the entwistle hdn is like 30$ new, can't beat that price.



I like the idea of these. I want that twangy glassy single coil sound, but it would look less ghetto to have it in humbucker size since it’s going in the neck position of my RG2550E


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 16, 2018)

HUGH JAYNUS said:


> I like the idea of these. I want that twangy glassy single coil sound, but it would look less ghetto to have it in humbucker size since it’s going in the neck position of my RG2550E


the hdn is a badass pickup for the price. I wish entwistle made 8 string pickups because I'd grab an 8 string hdn in a second.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 16, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Of course they are not names, just not after market. I am sure they are quality pickups if they are in a guitar that is worth thousands of dollars



Fender has been selling thier pickups "aftermarket" longer than most pickup manufacturers have existed. They might not be as common in certain parts of the internet, but they're quite popular.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 16, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Fender has been selling thier pickups "aftermarket" longer than most pickup manufacturers have existed. They might not be as common in certain parts of the internet, but they're quite popular.




Of course I know that I am talking about the gojiras guys custom pickups


----------

